# salary for architects



## Hilli

hey,

I have some interviews coming up in Singapore and I would like to ask what is the common salary for an architect with 6 years work experience so I can say a reasonable number if it comes to that in the interview? 
have much site managing experience.

thanks a lot for answers.

hilli


----------



## TechnoWriter

There's a nifty application by Ministry of Manpower in SIngapore.
I suppose it can work as a baseline guide 
Wage Search

But this number represent the median. so you might wanna add some 25% on top of it.

Best 



Hilli said:


> hey,
> 
> I have some interviews coming up in Singapore and I would like to ask what is the common salary for an architect with 6 years work experience so I can say a reasonable number if it comes to that in the interview?
> have much site managing experience.
> 
> thanks a lot for answers.
> 
> hilli


----------

